# Hublot fait la tête...de mort



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

A l'heure où vous lirez ces lignes, il n'y en aura peut-être plus !

La Hublot All Black Skull Bang est la dernière création commune entre la boutique de Saint-Honoré détenue par Chronopassion et Hublot. Sur une base de Classic Fusion de 45 mm, MM. Biver et Picciotto ont créé un design noir mat "tête de mort", pour le moins sobre et efficace, qui s'inscrit dans la lignée des collections All Black de Hublot, comme la Big Bang.

Mouvement automatique, lunette en céramique, design exclusif, série limitée, le tout à moins de 10.000 euros (9.900 euros TTC) : avec seulement 100 exemplaires édités, c'est assurément un modèle sur lequel la communauté Hublotista va probablement rapidement se jeter ! Vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire si vous êtes intéressé...

Plus d'infos ici.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

J'aime, mais pas dans mes prix...


----------

